# Probleme mit OBS



## pilotedereve (8. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe meinen Rechner platt gemacht und jetzt gibt es Probleme, wenn ich beim Spielen aufnehmen oder streamen will.
Vorher lief alles problemlos!

Ich habe 2 Monitore und das Problem ist, dass ich im Vorschaufenster von OBS alles korrekt angezeigt bekomme, bis ich ein Spiel starte. Unter Last dropen die fps bei OBS und es laggt extrem. Im Spiel ist jedoch alles in Ordnung...

Hab auch schon Bitrate, Encoder etc. umgestellt, aber das hat nichts gebracht. Vorher hat es ja auch problemlos geklappt.

Liegt es evtl. an einem Treiber?

Mein System:
I7 8700k
1080 gs
16gb ram
1tb ssd

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee und kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Stueppi (8. März 2019)

Stell in den Settings ein das OBS die Priorität auf Höher als Normal hat, mach den Gaming Modus von Win10 und deinem Antivirus aus.


----------



## pilotedereve (8. März 2019)

Danke für die Antwort!

Läuft wieder, nachdem ich den Spielmodus ausgeschaltet habe.


----------



## Phteven (11. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass meine FPS immer wieder unter 144 fallen und meine Games (hauptsächlich Overwatch) dadurch laggen. Mein PC sollte eigentlich in der Lage sein das zu stemmen.


System:

i7-8700K
GTX 1080
16 GB 3200MHz RAM 
SSD

Ich habe es mit Streamlabs und OBS probiert, beides funktioniert meistens anfangs gut und nach einer gewissen Zeit droppen meine Frames. Ich streame mit x264 auf 4200 Bitrate/720p und 60fps. 

Ich habe schon sehr viel mit den Einstellungen herumgespielt, aber nichts bringt wirklich Besserung. Meine CPU-Auslastung liegt beim Spielen und gleichzeitigem Streamen bei 50-60%.


----------



## Maverick3k (15. März 2019)

x264 auf fast oder superfast stellen.


----------

